# Toro 1332 stuck in powershift



## brewgrass (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all, 

So I'm officially an adult now (at 30) because I own my first snowblower. So it was only a matter of time before I have my first snowblower problem...

I have a Toro 1332 powershift. It's a beast and was humming along great but while doing the EOD pile of snow, while using powershift, it decided it wanted to stay in powershift mode. 

I can still use it, but it's much harder to maneuver and I'm thinking I shouldn't use it in the higher gears. Anybody have any advice or know what the issue is where it won't come out of powershift mode?

Thanks, 

John


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum John

Does it try to move at all. Were you lifting up on the handle to take some of the weight off when you tried to shift it ??
What is the model and serial number of yours ??

Manual: https://www.torodealer.com/en-US/Pages/partslookup.aspx

BTW, great choice of machine, best snow blower ever made (I might be biased). :blush:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

can you shift the handle back????????????? could be the spring broke in the control box. get inside and post some pics or vid of this problem that is presenting itself onto us.


----------



## brewgrass (Jan 19, 2016)

Frog, yes the snow blower moves..gears 1-4 and reverse all work. I may have been putting some weight on it when I had put it in powershift but I would say it was just in the normal course of manipulating the machine through thick snow. 

Below is model# and serial:
model #:38592
Serial: 200000152
Tecumseh engine
Year 2000, based on entering model and serial above into Toro's website

I tried to post pics, but they were too large for the site to upload and I'm not sure how to shrink them. 

Powershift, Yes I'm able to move the traction lever out of the Powershift position and change gears. I haven't gotten into it yet, I figured it could be a known issue that a helpful forum member might already know about. Any suggestions on what to look at first, ie A) the control dashboard on the handles, or B) somewhere in the body of the machine?

Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not sure you understood what Kiss4aFrog was suggesting. Sometimes the powershift part gets weak and you need to lift up on the handlebars taking weight of the wheels so they can reposition to the other location. It's a bit akward lifting and operating the lever at the same time.
I know Toro had a nice document on their website showing all the powershift components at the panel. Popular issue location. I don't have a link handy.


----------



## brewgrass (Jan 19, 2016)

dbert, you're probably right. When I get home I'm going to try taking some weight off to see if that helps, but the shifter is not currently in the powershift "slot" on the control board. I'm thinking the issue is something frozen in the control board, because I don't recall seeing the 'latch lever cover' shown in figure 13 of page 41 (pdf page 48) of the document below. I know from last year there is supposed to be a plastic cover in that slot and I don't see it. betting it's stuck. 

https://www.toro.com/getpub/6935

Thanks for the help everyone, by the way


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The document I was remembering was like a supplement for just the powershift control box. I cant find it today and I may have dreamt the whole thing. Some of the photos in the document you linked to include parts of the control panel cut away to see stuff better. There are a lot of widgets and gadgets inside that mechanism. On the powershift I once owned it was just in need of some lubrication, but I know others here found broken springs and such. You may get away with the "spray and pray" method using the spray lube of your choice.


----------

